# Restauration Macintosh Plus 1MB



## Le Belge (28 Juillet 2021)

Hello à tous,

Voilà, je travaille sur Mac depuis maintenant de nombreuses années. Ma première machine était un macbook blanc, je ne sais plus trop de quel année. Ont suivis des macbook pro, des iMac, des Power Mac ... bref, une bonne dizaine de machines pour certaines pas toutes jeunes, mais pas non plus très anciennes.

Avec l'âge, les soirées à boire des litres de bière (et oui .. j'habite en Belgique!) se font plus rares et j'ai dû me tourner vers des activités un peu plus compatibles avec la vie de famille.

C'est alors que j'ai commencé ma collection de Mac, plus ou moins ancien.
Informaticien de profession, la restauration des G3, G4,G5/ Intel et autres, ne m'a pas posé trop de problème. Histoire de diversifier un peu la gamme, je me suis offert un classic: Le Macintosh Plus 1MB.

Il est resté quelques semaines sur mon bureau, le temps de terminer un iMac G4.
L'iMac G4 terminé, je me suis résolu à attaquer le Macintosh Plus 1 MB.

Bonne surprise, la bête a démarré! J'ai alors lancé quelques programmes, provenant de disquettes Apple, fournies avec le Mac. Jusqu'ici tout va bien. Un vrai plaisir d'utilisation!


Et là... c'est le drame.
Un bruit sourd.
Puis un autre.
L'écran devient noir.
Une fumée évocatrice sort des fentes supérieures.
Le rêve tourne au cauchemar.

Bref, vous l'aurez compris, il a cramé.
Un peu dégouté par la situation, j'ai rangé la bête pendant quelques semaines dans un placard. Et puis, à force d'y penser, je me suis dit qu'il était surement possible de le réparer.

Après avoir démonté la bête, plutôt facilement, (si seulement les Mac actuels pouvaient s'ouvrir si aisément..) j'ai inspecté la carte mère. Cette dernière m'a l'air OK.
Sur la carte analogique par contre.. c'est une autre histoire...

Il me semble que 3 composants, au moins, sont à changer. (pièces encadrées en rouge sur la première photo. J'ajoute également une photo de chaque composant, de plus prêt. )
	

		
			
		

		
	

















Alors voilà, j'aimerais pouvoir acheter les pièces qui me faut et pouvoir les remplacer.
Le problème est le suivant: 

Je n'ai aucune idée de comment savoir quelles pièces acheter!
Pourriez-vous m'aider à savoir quoi commander ? 

Peut-être existe- t'il un document qui renseigne sur le nom de chaque composant ? 

J'espère vraiment que vous pourrez m'aider.


A très bientôt j'espère. 

Le Belge


----------



## Vivid (28 Juillet 2021)

Glop, glop

Vous dé-soudez, un magasin de composant électronique ne cherchera pas bien longtemps pour vous vendre des 'compatibles'.
a+


----------



## Le Belge (28 Juillet 2021)

Vivid a dit:


> Glop, glop
> 
> Vous dé-soudez, un magasin de composant électronique ne cherchera pas bien longtemps pour vous vendre des 'compatibles'.



Hello, 

Oui je me doute, mais je n'en ai pas vers chez moi et j'aimerais commander en ligne. 
Une idée ?


----------



## boninmi (28 Juillet 2021)

Tu peux aussi tenter de poster dans le fil dédié:





						Jurassic S.A.V. - dons de pièces détachées pour Mac
					

Hello folks,  Jusqu'ici, "Dons de Mac", le fil de Kertruc, regroupait tous les dons de matériel, mais il devenait à force un peu difficile de s'y retrouver, car il y avait de tout. Je vais donc le fermer, et le remplacer par deux fils différents :  - Ce fil ci, où ceux d'entre nous qui ont des...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## woz86 (28 Juillet 2021)

On dirait que c’est un condensateur Rifa qui est lâché.
C’était de la fumée blanche avec une odeur assez forte ?
J’ai eu cela sur l’alimentation de mon Macintosh II, j’ai commandé un condensateur Rifa afin de le changer.


----------



## Le Belge (29 Juillet 2021)

Effectivement, c'est la même pièce, mais d'après ce que j'ai trouvé sur Internet, le modèle que tu exposes, est une version US , pour une alimentation 110V. Les versions "Internationales" ont à peu prêt le même, mais plus gros, d'ou le 0,47uf x à la place de 0,22uf x2. 

Effectivement, la fumée était blanche, avec une odeur assez forte.. j'ai eu le temps de le prendre en photo: 
	

		
			
		

		
	












En tout cas, merci, je vais commencer à chercher un condensateur RIFA 0,47uf X. Merci bcp. 

Une idée pour les deux autres pièces ? 

Thanks 


Rémy. (Le Belge)


----------



## woz86 (29 Juillet 2021)

Oui j’ai eu cette fumée aussi :


----------

